

Deploy a Bitcoin Arbitrage Bot with One Click - heynk
http://blog.uludum.org/post/98737558453/deploy-a-bitcoin-arbitrage-bot-with-one-click

======
rustyconover
There is a common refrain about trading strategies or algorithms, if it worked
people wouldn't be talking about it. They'd be too busy exploiting the
opportunity to blog about how they're making money. And least of all would
want to tell others how to do it so they'll make less. So as a financial
opportunity, I'd consider this highly suspect.

But that all said, it is cool to deploy in one click.

